# Vancouver Pet Expo



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Next weekend is the Vancouver Pet Expo at the PNE forum. There will probably not be any aquarium stuff there. We will be showing our Hedgehogs again this year. They even put us on the flyer.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, my wife will want to go. 

Gotta ask, do your hedgehogs really hop?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Not so much hop, its more of a huff when they feel threatened.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ill be there as pets
Beautiful and I'm doing a Betta
Mania thing.lots
Of Bettas and Betta homes and aquarium supplies. I'm the only aquarium booth apparently. 
Ill try find your hedgehog
Booth and say hi if I have a helper. None yet...
Ill
Also have
Moss balls and maybe a
Few small fish .
Also dog food samples and dog supplies.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Last year, there was nothing aquarium related so that will be great. I will have to find you and check you out.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Would be nice if they had more aquarium related booths for sure.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Can anyone volunteer and set up a mini nature aquarium tank Lol. Maybe itll gain popularity 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey April, It looks like you are going to be across from the walkway from us.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh cool! 
By the way I could be interested in someone to work at my booth. 
I'd be willing to pay wages . What you'd have to do....bag bettas, unbag, bettas, help kids understand how to Fred and do wcs, discuss varieties, hand out dog food samples, grooming pet bucks to potential customers with dogs..(not fish), and collect money for sales and process on thr pos. Saturday and Sunday. I may drag Francis there for Sunday as he's artsy my employee.saturday he may need to be at the grooming shop. He's also my bather . Lol. New job description. Went from discus caretaker to bather and receptionist etc.
I am going to try setup my fluval specs also with small fish.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

We have 12 free tickets left for the Pet Expo. If you can pick up you can have a couple of them. Also kids 12 and under are free


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll grab 2 please


----------

